# Black stains on  seals around windows



## suncrest (Dec 31, 2004)

I have a 2001 alfa gold 5th wheel with black stains on all exterior rubber seals around windows and doors.
I have tried mold and milsew cleaners,bleach,oxyclean, all with no luck.
If anyone has any ideas please let me know.

Thanks, John.


----------



## turnipbwc (Dec 31, 2004)

Black stains on  seals around windows

John,
Check out this site, you may find something that will help you with those black stains.
http://www.tjtrailers.com/store/cleaning-products.html
Good Luck,
turnip42


----------



## Gruffy (Jan 1, 2005)

Black stains on  seals around windows

I presume you have tried Black Streak Remover???  Get it at Wal-Mart or any RV shop....works great.


----------



## suncrest (Jan 3, 2005)

Black stains on  seals around windows

Thanks, I'll look into them both.

John.


----------

